# Hi All



## xDXxAscension (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey everyone, new here. I'm twenty six and have two amazing kids, one five and the other three.


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey there Ascension, Hammy here! Welcome to the forum. I'm sure the little ones keep you busy but hopefully with some time to come here and get to know us a little better! We are all a friendly bunch and there's plenty to explore. So please take a look around and get to know us better! There are mentors with bright purple names that can help you if you have any questions about where to start or if you need some advice with your writing. There's a staff list at the bottom of the page if you need assistance with anything else.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it here so pick a couch, get comfy, but not too comfy because there's much to see =p

Happy exploring and see you around on the forums!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 15, 2016)

xDXxAscension said:


> Hey everyone, new here. I'm twenty six and have two amazing kids, one five and the other three.



Hahaa ... then you are a very busy person, with a lot on your plate.. Sooooo.. make the most of your precious time spent with us... sorta like... your happy place where you can put your feet up, relax and recharge your creative batteries.. I know you will be inspired, challenged and amused... enjoy fabulous WF...welcome!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome, *xDXdAscension*! Which genre of writing do you enjoy the most?

HC


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 15, 2016)

xDXxAscension said:


> Hey everyone, new here. I'm twenty six and have two amazing kids, one five and the other three.




Wow, you got your hands full! You survived the Terrible Two's twice! I'm 26 as well. I hope we can relax you when you need it the most. I am looking forward to seeing you join the conversations at Writing Forums. Enjoy your stay. :thumbl:


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 15, 2016)

Kids are a great inspiration for writing material! How are you coping with fitting writing in?


----------



## rairose (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi! Welcome! I'm relatively new here too.  So far I love this forum.  I think you'll get a lot out of it! What are your writing goals?


----------



## xDXxAscension (Jan 15, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Kids are a great inspiration for writing material! How are you coping with fitting writing in?



It's not easy, my son thankfully keeps my daughter very busy.



HarperCole said:


> Welcome, *xDXdAscension*! Which genre of writing do you enjoy the most?



Don't really enjoy one the most, I will read just about whatever I can get my hands on. Currently though I've been really fascinated with Sci-Fi / Futurism / Apocalyptic things. Kind of an odd combination.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 15, 2016)

Cool! If you fancy writing anything in that genre, we have a dedicated forum for it ... 8)

HC


----------



## aurora borealis (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi there, and welcome to WF!

What is it you like about Sci-fi / Futurist / Apocalyptic works?


----------



## xDXxAscension (Jan 15, 2016)

aurora borealis said:


> Hi there, and welcome to WF!
> 
> What is it you like about Sci-fi / Futurist / Apocalyptic works?



Honestly everything it just keeps my juices flowing. Keeps me on edge too which I can always use a little more of. Just sticking to one story is the hardest part for me. Usually get so many ideas in a day that it's hard to just pinpoint one and try to run with it.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 16, 2016)

Wonderful to see you! Woooo, you are very busy! 

Welcome! I look forward to seeing your posts. You will love this place, I promise!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi DX, Glad you joined us! Take a look around the place and just jump into a thread when you have something to add. You will be welcomed and it's a great way to get to know everyone and begin to feel at home. If you need any help with anything I'll be pleased to help if I can.

Have fun and I'll see you around the place. 

jen


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi!! Well, you certainly are a very busy person, but I'm sure it's all worth it! I'm also new here, so it's going to be fun getting to know this place. Hope I get to see ya around here!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 19, 2016)

Greetings!

We have a series of Writing Contests and Prompts as well as a Mentor Directory here. You may find both useful!

Rock on! :salut:


----------



## Suppress (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi welcome to the forum!I look forward to seeing your work. O


----------

